# Chinese team at the Olympics



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

only appropriate that I start a thread like this 

This is arguably the best team China has ever had. Yao's rested and ready to dominate, Yi's picked up experience playing against the best, Wang Zhizhi's back and gunning away. Guys like Zhu Fangyu and Wang Shipeng will score a dozen here and there. Along with having home court for every game, this is China's year!

.....ok realistically they're not gonna get a medal. The backcourt is terrible, guys like Paul and Deron will pick their pockets countless times. The shooters are streaky, and will miss open treys that may very well decide the outcome of games. If China is to win, they're gonna have to win ugly. Force sloppy play from the opposing team, grind for rebounds and loose balls, and hope Yao puts up at least 30/15 every night. 

Best case scenario: 5th
Worse case scenario: 11th


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

China will most likely compete with Germany (and maybe Angola too if they play as well as two years ago) for the fourth spot, can't see either team beat one of Spain, Greece and the USA at this point. Will it really be a "true" homecourt advantage though ? How knowledgeable and enthusiastic are Chinese people about basketball ?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

croco said:


> China will most likely compete with Germany (and maybe Angola too if they play as well as two years ago) for the fourth spot, can't see either team beat one of Spain, Greece and the USA at this point. Will it really be a "true" homecourt advantage though ? How knowledgeable and enthusiastic are Chinese people about basketball ?


NBA and CBA games are on TV pretty much every day over there, so the Chinese definitely know their basketball. Don't forget Yao's pretty much the biggest celebrity in China (its rumored he may be the one to light up the Olympic flame at the opening ceremony), and while Yi's just another foreign kid in the eyes of Americans he's already a top 10 celebrity in China. 

As for "home court", the pressure to perform may actually work against Team China. The first game against Team USA will be HUGE.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> NBA and CBA games are on TV pretty much every day over there, so the Chinese definitely know their basketball. Don't forget Yao's pretty much the biggest celebrity in China (its rumored he may be the one to light up the Olympic flame at the opening ceremony), and while Yi's just another foreign kid in the eyes of Americans he's already a top 10 celebrity in China.
> 
> As for "home court", the pressure to perform may actually work against Team China. The first game against Team USA will be HUGE.


Yao would be a good and logical choice to have that honor. I guess Liu Xiang might be the other candiate, but he has already to carry so much burden, it would be too much. It's doubtful he will even be a hundred percent, however despite Robles' emergence as the best 110m hurdles runner this season (and Oliver's progression too) he will still be considered the favorite. I hope he will get close to his peark form, but I don't hope he will beat Robles since the Cuban is my favorite T&F athlete. Dongpeng Shi might have an outside shot at a medal too. 

Speaking about Liu, how far is he behind Yao in terms of popularity ?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

croco said:


> Yao would be a good and logical choice to have that honor. I guess Liu Xiang might be the other candiate, but he has already to carry so much burden, it would be too much. It's doubtful he will even be a hundred percent, however despite Robles' emergence as the best 110m hurdles runner this season (and Oliver's progression too) he will still be considered the favorite. I hope he will get close to his peark form, but I don't hope he will beat Robles since the Cuban is my favorite T&F athlete. Dongpeng Shi might have an outside shot at a medal too.
> 
> Speaking about Liu, how far is he behind Yao in terms of popularity ?


I think they're neck and neck, with Liu more popular with the younger generation. The great thing with Liu is confident, and thrives off pressure and high expectations, so I have no doubt that he'll give his best. His trainer said that he ran a 12.56 in practice or something like that, but take it for what its worth... Robles is definitely the favorite now, esp. after the strong 12.91 he just posted. Liu also took the first torch from Hu Jintao when it was first lit in China, so he's definitely not gonna be involved for the finish. 

Off topic, but the 100m sprint and 110m hurdles will be as great as ever this time around.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well well, Yao's got a few words directed at Team Angola and Team Germany! China needs to win at least 2 games to move on in their division, and these are the 2 teams they will be aiming to beat

Interview in Chinese:
http://sports.sina.com.cn/cba/2008-07-23/11533801590.shtml

Basically Yao says they were not playing at 100% and will not lose to Angola again. But the interesting comments are those regarding Germany:



> "At the same time, we are also not afraid of Germany. After spending 1 season playing in the NBA, Yi Jianlian has raised his skills a lot; he can limit (contain) Nowitzki. As for Chris Kaman, you can leave that to me.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> "At the same time, we are also not afraid of Germany. After spending 1 season playing in the NBA, Yi Jianlian has raised his skills a lot; he can limit (contain) Nowitzki. As for Chris Kaman, you can leave that to me.


Unless Yi plans to be very physical with him which I doubt, he won't have much of a chance.


----------

